# AMAZING



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Amazing how much money Amazon can offer you for theses blocks when it's snowing outside compared to the standard block payout. And now they are encouraging customers to stop giving cash tips and tip through the app. Shady to me because their is no way to tell how much in tips we actually receive from customers because the blocks are already pre-paid. So if they're saying the block pays $36 - $54 beforehand (including tips) and hell freezes over (somebody decides to give a $20 tip), who keeps that $20? Pretty obvious it's not the drivers. Pair this with the blocks becoming longer to complete and Amazon is looking shitty at best!


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Amazon LOVES our tips!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon NEEDS our tips.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazon can't HANDLE the tips!


----------

